# im back



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well ive been gone for a while . just got moved to my new (old) house. just got my trains out of storage and started getting every thing back together again. it 4 x 8 and i may add on at a latter time but for now im just trying to get it set up and working on it a lil at a time. most of my time is spent fixing house and clearing off brush out in the back 40 hahahahahahahaha now that its set up again ill prob be here a lil more often. i like looking at every bodys layouts and getting more ideas. But now i have a permanent room 12 x16 to use as my hobby / office space / bed room when the grand kids come every year.. im far away from them now.  im in Arkansas now , was in calif ( i hate that state) took me 30 + years to finally get out of there. so here is a few pics of my 4 x 8 set up again . comments welcomed good or bad i need to get inspired again hahahah:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome back. Kommiefornia shouldn't even be part of the US. Glad you got out of there.

The layout doesn't look any worse for wear. Nice to have it up and running again I'll bet.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahahahahaha (kommiefornia ) very funny hahahahahahaha i had a bit of trouble remembering where things went . Im sure some things got moved around.. now im thinking about a whole new layout seeing as i got more permanent room now. Thinking about a u shaped layout kinda like one of these pics. maybe in a 6' x 9' then a 2' running along by the window maybe as a storage yard.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like that bottom plan.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome back Sid. Well actually I am a new bee so that is more appropriate. Anxious to see your layout develop.


----------

